

Web startups are just attempts at social engineering - sendos
http://www.startuptrekking.com/2010/09/web-startups-are-just-attempts-at.html

======
sendos
This is related to the recent "Why the Fuck?" thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5088815>) and is something I wrote a
couple of years ago

